# Acceptance Criteria of UT, RT, MT, PT, VT -- AWS D1.1



## mohammed mokhtar (4 نوفمبر 2008)

:1:احنا محتاجين acceptance ceritia الخاصة بال pt,rt,ut,vt,mtالموجودة في AWS


----------



## mohammed mokhtar (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*acceptance criteria of*

:63: 
Acceptance Criteria​


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 نوفمبر 2008)

موجودة في AWS D1.1 ( Structural Steel Welding Code ) ......... ويمكنك تحميلها من خلال الموضوع التالي:

AWS (American Welding Society) Specifications and Standards


----------

